# Horror Movies?



## Keesha (Oct 9, 2018)

Do you like them?
I have never been a fan of horror movies. I’m far too squeamish!
With Halloween coming up are any of you looking forward to watching them or did you outgrow them?


----------



## Aunt Bea (Oct 9, 2018)

I like the old horror movies that kept you on the edge of your seat with very little blood and gore.

I also like the old horror/comedy films.


----------



## dkay (Oct 9, 2018)

I doubt I will ever outgrow a good horror movie. I re watch old favorites and look forward to any new ones coming out. I like creepy,unexplainable, eerie, weird or thriller type horror movies. I'm not a huge fan of gratuitous slasher type movies like Saw (watched the first one, didn't like it). I've watched horror movies since I was a kid. i grew up with Hitchcock, Vincent Price, Boris Karloff, Bela Lugosi. I've watched nearly every movie directed by Todd Browning and Roger Corman. I have a friend who also likes horror and sometimes we have movie marathons where we will watch non stop an entire set of movies like Friday the 13th, Halloween, Lake Placid, Planet of the Apes etc etc. or we will pick all M. Night Shyamalan movies or movies based on stories by Stephen King.


----------



## Gary O' (Oct 9, 2018)

Not into gore.
I do love a good suspense.

The old horror movies make me laugh, however.

One scene, where a young woman is in a public restroom, fiddling with her makeup.
A hoary ogre is peering at her over a stall wall.
She senses something.
Looks.
The fiend quickly ducks down.

This happens a few times in succession.

Gave me a chuckle



I’m weird like that


----------



## Trade (Oct 9, 2018)

Gary O' said:


> The old horror movies make me laugh, however.
> 
> One scene, where a young woman is in a public restroom, fiddling with her makeup.
> A hoary ogre is peering at her over a stall wall.
> ...



One of my favorite old ones that's good for a laugh is The Giant Claw. 







https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Giant_Claw




> Under the working title _Mark of the Claw_, principal photography took place at Griffith Park, subbing for the New York-Canada border, with interiors filmed at the Columbia Annex near Monogram Studios from February 1–20, 1957.[SUP][4][/SUP] Katzman originally planned to utilize stop motion effects by Ray Harryhausen, but due to budget constraints, he instead hired a low-budget special effects studio in Mexico City, Mexico to create the mythical creature that would be the showpiece of the production. The result, however, was a poorly made "marionette".[SUP][2][/SUP]
> 
> Morrow later confessed in an interview that no one in the film  knew what the titular monster looked like until the film's premiere.  Morrow himself first saw the film in his hometown, and hearing the  audience laugh every time the monster appeared on screen, he left the  theater early, embarrassed that anyone there might recognize him (he  allegedly went home and began drinking).[SUP][5][/SUP]
> 
> ...


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 9, 2018)

Only the supernatural kind. Out grew vampires.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Oct 9, 2018)

My wife hates horror movies and even dark (nighttime) suspense scenes, so we don't watch any horror movies and just a few tv shows, like Manifest, that can have dark suspense scenes in them. 

As for myself, I absolutely loved the Dracula movies with Christopher Lee. The Dracula movie, with Gary Olden playing Dracula, was super creepy. The Chucky movies, The Exorcist (w/Linda Blair), Freddy Kruger (Nightmare On Elm Street) series and other are most definitely OUT. Absolutely no way!! 

Love Star Wars though.


----------



## hearlady (Oct 9, 2018)

As a rule I don't like horror movies but I'm tempted to see the new Halloween with JLC.


----------



## Marie5656 (Oct 9, 2018)

*I have never much liked the gory, slasher, don't go in the basement horror films.  I prefer suspense, or the mess with your head kind of movie.  I still tell the story of 3 or 4 years back I wanted to watch "Stir of Echoes" with Kevin Bacon. So my husband and I sat down to watch.  It messed with my head SO much that I jumped from my chair at the end and started yelling at HIM for "making" me watch the movie.  He tried to be the voice of reason and remind me that I was the one who chose it.
Any way, those are the kind of movies I like.  John Carpenters' "The Fog" is another good one. The original, from the 70's or 80s..with Adrienne Barbeau and Jamie Leigh Curtis.  I never saw the remake but my husband did, and he told me that knowing how much I liked the original I would not like the remake.  *


----------



## AprilT (Oct 9, 2018)

I like more of the psychological scary type horror movies these days, but in earlier years did enjoy some of the slasher movies to a degree.  The slashers weren't my favorite gener, but they were fun to watch with friends.  I went to see a movie called "Candy Man" back in 90s with some of friends the movies scared the begeesus out of me.  It probably wouldn't be as scary to me today, probably, but then, I don't plan to watch it.







Then a more modern movie I enjoyed though it isn't without its flaws





But the movies that were great and the one horror movie from eons ago which caused me nightmares for a longtime.  I admit, just now watching the trailer, I laughed like never before when seeing this movie.  I still think if I watched the actual movie, I'd have to do it in the daytime.  Vincent Price movies were the best.  I think I was around six when I saw this, evidently they were still showing this in theaters many years after it first came out.


----------



## Olivia (Oct 9, 2018)

I love horror movies! But not the blood and guts kind of thing. My favorite "horror" movie is The Haunting with Julie Harris. You never see one ghost or anything. It's all from the reaction of the characters in the movie and their psychologies. I really love that one. 

I haven't watched any really lately, although I did the Ananbelle series. Those are okay. Oh, and those Japanese movies like "The Ring".


----------



## Keesha (Oct 9, 2018)

Aunt Bea said:


> I like the old horror movies that kept you on the edge of your seat with very little blood and gore.
> 
> I also like the old horror/comedy films.


Which were more suspense thrillers. There was plenty left to the imagination. 
Horror movies now are so explicit that I can’t watch them as I find them too disturbing. 
Since we don’t get Netflix my husband and I rent movies free from the library and I got a horror movie by mistake. 
I scream loud! Lol


----------



## Falcon (Oct 9, 2018)

One of my favorites   Is   "Who  Framed  Roger  Rabbit."     Oooooh, That  babe  in the  cast !   Pant  pant  pant.


----------



## terry123 (Oct 9, 2018)

Not much into it but I would like to see the new Halloween with JLC.


----------



## Grampa Don (Oct 9, 2018)

Call me a Wimp.  I don't like being scared.  When I was a kid I saw The House of Wax in 3d.  Scared the heck out of me.  I still can't watch the original version of The Thing.  It gave me nightmares.

Don


----------



## Keesha (Oct 9, 2018)

Falcon said:


> One of my favorites   Is   "Who  Framed  Roger  Rabbit."     Oooooh, That  babe  in the  cast !   Pant  pant  pant.



I wouldn’t consider “Who framed Roger Rabbit “ a horror. 
Its more in the category of sexy cartoon; but just my opinion.


----------



## Grampa Don (Oct 9, 2018)

Keesha said:


> I wouldn’t consider “Who framed Roger Rabbit “ a horror.
> Its more in the category of sexy cartoon; but just my opinion.



Oh I don't know.  It was pretty scary when the villain was going to dip Roger in the vat of ink remover.  

Don


----------



## Keesha (Oct 9, 2018)

Grampa Don said:


> Oh I don't know.  It was pretty scary when the villain was going to dip Roger in the vat of ink remover.
> 
> Don



Yeah ok ok. layful:


----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 9, 2018)

I luv em'....the weirdness and creativity that goes into making them is awesome....just cant watch any with little kids and dolls...
creeps me out too much...the zombie movies are the best and yes I'm a Walking Dead fan


----------



## MarkinPhx (Oct 10, 2018)

I have made it a tradition to watch a couple of scary or creepy movies each Friday night in October. Coming up this Friday night is Hush Hush Sweet Charlotte and The Exorcist. I don't like "slasher" type of horror movies but I do make sure to watch the original Halloween this time of year. To me, it captures the feel of Halloween perfectly even though it was shot in Southern California.


----------



## dkay (Oct 10, 2018)

I was thinking about the many horror movies I've watched throughout the years. I think a really good horror movie kind of sticks with you for the rest of your life. My granddaughter and I took vacation together this summer and in every motel room she'd poke all the mirrors. I asked her what she was doing. She watched some kind of creepy movie involving a two way mirror. She said the cop on the movie put his finger on the mirror. If there was a gap between your finger and the reflection then it was a one way mirror. One room had a big mirror that she put her finger on it and the reflection was right up against the tip of her finger. She would not go to bed because she was convinced someone was watching us. I finally got my roll of paper towels and duct tape out of the car and covered the entire mirror. I remembered Psycho so then I was checking all the walls to make sure there weren't any peepholes. lol

Hitchcock was superb considering there weren't any computer effects back then. The starlings and crows are starting to show up in Kansas.  I watched Hitchcocks "The Birds" when I was a kid and even today when I see birds hanging around in large groups, I get a little chill that goes down my spine. Here's a picture of some of them in the parking lot. Creeeeeeepy!!!


----------



## MarkinPhx (Oct 10, 2018)

dkay said:


> I was thinking about the many horror movies I've watched throughout the years. I think a really good horror movie kind of sticks with you for the rest of your life. My granddaughter and I took vacation together this summer and in every motel room she'd poke all the mirrors. I asked her what she was doing. She watched some kind of creepy movie involving a two way mirror. She said the cop on the movie put his finger on the mirror. If there was a gap between your finger and the reflection then it was a one way mirror. One room had a big mirror that she put her finger on it and the reflection was right up against the tip of her finger. She would not go to bed because she was convinced someone was watching us. I finally got my roll of paper towels and duct tape out of the car and covered the entire mirror. I remembered Psycho so then I was checking all the walls to make sure there weren't any peepholes. lol
> 
> Hitchcock was superb considering there weren't any computer effects back then. The starlings and crows are starting to show up in Kansas.  I watched Hitchcocks "The Birds" when I was a kid and even today when I see birds hanging around in large groups, I get a little chill that goes down my spine. Here's a picture of some of them in the parking lot. Creeeeeeepy!!!
> 
> ...



I do the same when I see a large flock of birds forming and that creepy song the kids were singing in the classroom enters my mind. Hitchcock is still trolling us after all these years !


----------



## Keesha (Oct 10, 2018)

Hitchcock was a master of suspense thrillers and horror.


----------



## dkay (Oct 10, 2018)

In the creepy people category:  I just finished watching M. Night Shyamalan's "The Visit". Two kids get sent to spend some time with their beyond creepy grandparents.  It was actually a rather entertaining movie with some suspense, some unexpected twists and turns. 

I look forward to seeing the new Halloween with Jamie Lee Curtis. She has the absolute best scream ever.


----------



## Butterfly (Oct 22, 2018)

I saw the original Psycho movie in a theatre when I was in high school.  It was terrifying.  I took baths instead of showers for I don't know how long after that.


----------



## jujube (Oct 22, 2018)

I grew up on the great "classic" horror movies.  Every Friday night would find us in the living room, huddled behind the couch, watching some old black-and-white gore-fest.

I never understood how The Mummy, who had one arm wrapped to his body and dragging one leg behind him could always chase an able-bodied man through the swamp/desert/tomb, catch him and strangle him.  But then, there were a lot of things you had to accept on faith.  

I haven't outgrown my love for those movies, especially the really hokey ones.  I do appreciate a particularly-dreadful Grade B.


----------



## dkay (Oct 23, 2018)

I just finished up a whole weekend of horror movies. Some of them used to be kind of frightening but I think I must be developing a somewhat sexist attitude against screamy females.. What's with all the annoying screaming anyway? The girls are standing in the background screaming constantly while they are surrounded by pitchforks, guns, knives etc. and do they grab anything for a weapon to use on the creepy dude. Nooooo! They just stand there and scream while their boyfriends are getting murdered. Good grief, after an hour or two of all that screaming, I was actually starting to cheer for the bad guy.


----------



## C'est Moi (Oct 23, 2018)

LOL.   It's always the same kind of stuff...  they hear a noise all alone in the dark and instead of leaving, they have to go see what it is.      I'd be like "bye now."  :wave:   But that would be a really short movie so I guess my plot wouldn't work out well.


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 24, 2018)

Grampa Don said:


> Call me a Wimp.  I don't like being scared.  When I was a kid I saw The House of Wax in 3d.  Scared the heck out of me.  I still can't watch the original version of The Thing.  It gave me nightmares.
> 
> Don



It seems like we have something in common. When I was really young my Mother made my older sister take me to a Saturday afternoon matinee. My sister didn't want to take me because she was going with her friends and she didn't want me tagging along. Well the movie was the House of Wax and after a few minutes watching it I was sitting on her lap scared to death. Needless to say she never took me to a movie again and I must admit I wouldn't have gone with her anyway.


----------



## jerry old (Sep 23, 2019)

Do not watch 'Freaks' produced in 1932; the studio cut out 30 minutes due to graphic gore.  They used  a dozen or so freaks...I saw it at
age 9 or 10, shouldn't have.  Do not watch it, probably not available   this day and age.  Saw it again this year on TCM.
So, if there were freaks in 1932, where did they go?  We do not like to be disturbed, will watch fake freaks, have not been to circus side show since 1953.  If there were freaks readily available in 1932, where are they?  I don't think I would like the answer.

2.  Frankenstein, scary movie or art, the original with the cigar smoking and the girl with the flower who is thrown into a well.
I vote for art over scary, the two scenes above stay with you.

3.  'The Hunchback of Notre Dane,' another film released as horror film-no, it was art film.


----------

